# Ive been cured of DP for quite sometime...



## Unidentified_User005 (Sep 11, 2017)

My name is Tony and Ive been through hell and back. I remember the day i got depersonalization and ive never been the same. I lost my personality and i basically got rebooted and fell off the face of the earth. Today I am still going through hell without DP however i am much much stronger. Im just going through the motions of life and trying to make a living. I still struggle with relationships. I have little to no friends. Tomorrow is the super bowl and i will be spending it alone. Eventhough i have gone through so much hurdles in life i dont know when i will finally get a break.


----------



## Zikoubrown (Jan 3, 2020)

We all lived in this bro. Just remember that you experienced the worst thing that might happen to any person you have overcome. All these things will go on and remain memories. Just remember this. One day you will be proud of yourself and say you have overcome all this alone. I am a hero.


----------

